# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی با زیست فناوری؟

## gallant

کدوم یک از این دو رشته برای ارشد بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی بستر بهتری هست؟ایا این رشته بیوتکنولوژی ناپیوسته اینده خارج کشورش خوب هست؟رشته بهتری نسبت به این رشته با اینده مناسب سراغ دارین؟

----------


## Javad1376

> کدوم یک از این دو رشته برای ارشد بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی بستر بهتری هست؟ایا این رشته بیوتکنولوژی ناپیوسته اینده خارج کشورش خوب هست؟رشته بهتری نسبت به این رشته با اینده مناسب سراغ دارین؟


سلام رشته های علوم پایه برای خارج کشور خیلی خوبن از جمله همین زیست حالا هر گرایشی سلولی مولکولی یا بیوتک

----------

